
Jared Diamond: It’s irrational to be religious - georgecmu
http://www.salon.com/2013/01/13/jared_diamond_its_irrational_to_be_religious/
======
Yaa101
It is also irrational to be anti religious.

People should stop being afraid of not knowing things.

note: neither religion nor atheism play any role in my life as I am not
afraid.

~~~
pekk
This is not a very religious sentiment, I'm afraid

------
joe_hoyle
+1'ed for the most obvious title ever!

